# 440,440x2, HP7 slot cars



## nthunter32 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello,

It's been since 1980 since playing with HO slot cars. Was planning on buying a set and some cars(new or used from ebay). Can anyone give me a Time line from old to new style to buy for Tyco and the Gplus cars.

Any advantages of having an Tyco or Aurora set? Any time line or sheets that show what track is compatable with other brands?

thanks

Nathan


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Aurora hasn't been in business since about 1981, although Tomy bought the name and some of the molds, their track is called AFX and is now considered the best, and will mate with Auto Worlds(considered poor quality), and they mate with no others including old Aurora AFX. Tyco hasn't been around since about 1998, but was bought out by Mattel, which then called their slot line Hot Wheels Electric Racing, but for the past 3-4 years> Mattel appears to be out of the Slot Car business now too !
There are only two brands still making HO Slot Cars for the general Toy Market, and they are Auto World(who makes older style Pancake powered cars, as well as one inline style), and Tomy/AFX/Racemasters.....who only makes the faster inline style cars.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There is info on Tyco chassis here: http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp#tyco
There is no info there on the dates that the different chassis were sold or the bodies that fit them on that site.
There is more info here: https://sites.google.com/site/speedinctycoreference/Tyco-Home/tyco-catalogs
And here: http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-manuf-tyco.ashx
I believe that Lifelike, now owned by Walthers, is still in business. Cars and sets are still on their website, but they may just be selling off inventory.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The following timelines are from Virtualgarage.net's *Slot City*

*Tyco Timeline*
Plots only the styles when made by TYCO (up to 1997). Does not plot the continuation of the styles after Mattel bought the company.

*Aurora Timeline*
Plots only models made in the Aurora-owned, and Nabisco-owned eras (to 1977). Tomy-Aurora's AFX models, for instance, do not appear.

*JL - Auto World Timeline*
Apparently this chart was made in 2007. Two styles seem to end in 2007 (in fact, the notation says so), but actually were carried on and are still offered today. Clumsy informational design. Anything introduced after 2007 does not appear.

Note that the product name refers to the timeline bar below the name, not above. Otherwise it gets confusing. Note also that the timelines scroll up and down - sometimes part of the chart is hidden. Mousing over any product name on the timeline brings up more info at right.

:wave:Cheers,

-- D


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Lots of info on Tyco Pros here: http://www.riggenho.com/patdennis2.htm

The info on the timeline that was posted earlier seems to conflict with other references that I have. I can't recall if there is a book on Tyco cars like the one that Bob Beers did for Aurora car, if so that would be a good place to look.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a book on Tyco cars: http://www.amazon.com/complete-color-guide-Tyco-H-O/dp/0965417107


----------

